# Banana Bread



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I start with the basic Banan Bread recipe in the Better Homes & Gardens Cookbook, but I make the following adjustments:Replace 1 cup butter/margarine/shortening with 7/8 cup extra-LIGHT olive oilReplace 1 egg with 2 egg whitesAdd vanilla to tasteAdd other spices (cinnamon, clove, or ginger) to taste.


----------

